# Portsmouth Show 2011.



## beadfairy (May 5, 2008)

Hi All
Its that time of year again we are now taking bookings for tables at our breeders meeting this year.
The show will be at the same venue as last year on the 23rd October.
If interested in tables please email us at [email protected]
Thanks Lyn


----------



## paulplumb (Apr 7, 2011)

Were is the show held? I have wanted to go to a show for a while but cant find any near where i live. 
I live portsmouth.

Could you suggest some other shows in the area as well 
many thanks


----------



## Austin Allegro (Oct 5, 2008)

it is usually at the Havant leisure centre


----------



## paulplumb (Apr 7, 2011)

Thanks, do you know the dates?


----------



## ophidianman (Sep 5, 2008)

paulplumb said:


> Thanks, do you know the dates?



This first post on the thread answers your question. Did you not read it :Na_Na_Na_Na: ??



beadfairy said:


> Hi All
> Its that time of year again we are now taking bookings for tables at our breeders meeting this year.
> The show will be at the same venue as last year on the 23rd October.
> If interested in tables please email us at [email protected]
> Thanks Lyn


----------



## gormharry (Dec 31, 2010)

Im guessng this is open 2 public cause it sometimes says private?.
Is it big or not cause i might go.


----------

